
How to persuade corporate IT into making your next computer upgrade an Apple - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/01/24/how-to-persuade-corporate-it-into-making-your-next-computer-upgrade-an-apple/
======
timrobinson
_"How to persuade corporate IT into making your next computer upgrade an
Apple"_ \- I don't see this question answered in the post...?

~~~
messel
It was a bit mangled when I posted it earlier, and still needs some fine
tuning, appreciate the feedback. WP repeated and cut out a section on
Publishing, but here's the gist:

I highly doubt that one uniform operating system will dominate enterprise
computer networks in the coming decade the way windows has done so
historically. Linux and other unix variants (BSD) are ubiquitous for web
development platforms. Mac OS X is the developer and design operating system
of choice among many talented professionals. Often times windows support will
come later (or never) compared to _nix alternatives. A strong advantage of
compiling source and scripting tools on Mac OS X, is that the transition from
OS X to other unix systems is usually simpler than from Windows to any flavor
of_ nix or vice versa (with cygwin/mingw).

This year I’m up for a replacement for my desktop system at work and after
completing the conversion to Apple last year at home, I decided it would also
server as the ideal setup at work as well. I transitioned my home desktop from
Ubuntu 10.04 to Mac OS X Snow Leopard and really enjoy the polished interface,
system stability, and ease of installations for development and practical home
software (Homebrew helped). My recent experiences with Apple personal
computers makes them far and away the best personal computers I’ve ever had
the pleasure of using for a variety of applications (development, design,
gaming, web browsing, and reading).

~~~
timrobinson
My experience of corporate IT is that "X is better than Y" is a long way down
their list of priorities.

An IT department in a large organisation will typically customise the OS
heavily, meaning that upgrading the OS (such as from XP to Vista or Win7)
happens rarely, and switching platforms is unheard of (I've seen this once,
when switching from Unix workstations to cheap NT4 boxes).

What I think is more likely is the use of Linux or OS X machines to remotely
connect to Windows desktops or Windows virtual servers.

~~~
messel
I'll keep that in mind for a decision this week. Worst case, I can keep on
using the old xp box, and look for smaller or slightly looser organizations
that don't mind me using a Mac for work.

